# Can puppies eat human food



## Deanne5945 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi
I have a 4 month old American cockapoo and he is such a fussy eater. I have bought 3 brands of different dog food and he turns his nose up to all of them
Can I give him human food?
What will be nutritious enough to supplement dog food?
Any advice welcome 
Dee


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Charlie is almost 4 months and he is on barking heads food and we have to supplement it with human food. Usually it's some fish, rice, chicken etc but I don't mind as long as he is eating his dried food and getting nutrition from it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Have you tried all kibble? what about raw, or a moist meal, there are some real quality ones out there.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's ok to supplement his food with a few tasties but it is not advisable to try and feed your dog human food, as it is so hard to get the balanced diet your puppy needs. Vitamins, protein, fats etc are all tailored to a dogs need if using dog food.


----------

